# Zivan Charger



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Boy, you left yourself open with that remark!!!

Probably on the side between 2 batteries, I would guess. Not instructions?


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Coley said:


> Boy, you left yourself open with that remark!!!
> 
> Probably on the side between 2 batteries, I would guess. Not instructions?


OOPS, for the probe, no instructions necessary, for the sensor all it say is at the hottest area. Coley, this is getting worse


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Coley said:


> Boy, you left yourself open with that remark!!!


 I was thinking the same thing being the childish kiwi I am.

Hey O'Zeeke, I'm about to buy myself a Zivan NG3 charger too. An onboard one as upgrading my charging system charger-by-charger would cost me about $2000 (I want more amps output). Let me know how you get on.


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

KiwiEV said:


> I was thinking the same thing being the childish kiwi I am.
> 
> Hey O'Zeeke, I'm about to buy myself a Zivan NG3 charger too. An onboard one as upgrading my charging system charger-by-charger would cost me about $2000 (I want more amps output). Let me know how you get on.


How many amps were you old ones Kiwi? What do you want to go to?


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

The old ones are a 12 x 12V 3.5 Amp setup. It works fine for my wife's commutes during the weekdays but not on the weekends (when _I_ want to drive the car!). The new charger will put out around 17 amps (144V) at most which should reduce the charging time considerably. No more waiting 8 hours for a "top up".


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe Im confused... 12 - 3.5 amp chargers produce 42 amps total, and your going to 1 - 17 amp charger.... Is my math not correct?


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Twilly said:


> Maybe Im confused... 12 - 3.5 amp chargers produce 42 amps total, and your going to 1 - 17 amp charger.... Is my math not correct?


I have a charger for each battery so it's only 3.5 amps each at 12 volts. I guess you could add it up together to make 42 amps total but it would still only be at 12 volts. Not sure if that maths would work myself. I'll leave it to the pros.


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

12x12v 3.5A=504W ....1x144v 17A=2448W.If you add the amps your voltage stays 12V if we add the voltage of all those chargers the amp stays3.5.either way he's got almost five times the charging powerBarna


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up, I am working on my charger right now. I guess the best way is to convert everything to watts before calculating...


----------

